# Can you tell if your bird is pregnant?



## Nickiey

Is there any way to tell if your bird is going to lay an egg? I have a lateno female that I believe to be pregnant but I'm not sure! My male and her have been trying for the last 3 weeks and still nothing! I know that it takes almost 2 weeks just to get the first egg. But my female looks very Fat in the pelvis area and I'm not sure what that means! But I don't know if that's what she looked like before I never really noticed:blush:! I'm just a very impationant "parent to be" I guess!:thumbu: I'm like a kid waiting to go to the fair or the candy store, waiting for these eggs to be laid:lovebirds:!

Thank You
Nickiey:tiel4::tiel2:


----------



## Plukie

I haven't got a clue, sorry, but I know somebody will be able to help you there are quite a few people on here that have had their tiels breed, so they will know.

I know what you mean about being impatient, I don't think I could go through it LOL. It all happens at it's own pace though.


----------



## sweetrsue

Yes What you described is exactly what it looks like. Mine always looks puffy just in front of the tail and behind the legs. They generally lay in the afternoons two days apart. Do they have a nest box? Sounds like she's ready to lay.


----------



## Nickiey

sweetrsue said:


> Yes What you described is exactly what it looks like. Mine always looks puffy just in front of the tail and behind the legs. They generally lay in the afternoons two days apart. Do they have a nest box? Sounds like she's ready to lay.


Yes I do have a nesting box on the cage! I just took her out to check her verginia and it looks very large what could that mean?


----------



## sweetrsue

She's probably going to lay this afternoon! Watch for signs of stress but try to leave her somewhat alone. You might try providing a tub of warm water for her to have a little soak in. My hens love that.


----------



## Nickiey

Sorry to bother you but are going to be on all day I'm freeking out this is my first time breeding and this is my female first time to so I'm worried that something will go wrong! I do have a friend to help me out but she's not home and I can't find her!  If I need you will you be on 

Thank you for all your information:thumbu::angel::clap::flowers:
Nickiey:blink::blush:


----------



## sweetrsue

I don't generally sit at the computer but I check in. Do you have Yahoo messanger?


----------



## Nickiey

yes I do but I hate using it! Every time I do it messes up my computer! Don't ask my pc. a peace of crap! I'll just say on and I'm sure someone will be able to help me. I'm not always on ether but I do love my forums I have lots of pets and I have a forum for every pet I own just for a helping hand kind of thing! I love my pets and want to give them the best lives!

We have:

1 EX LARGE Yellow Lab
6 Rabbits All different kinds
2 tiels
And they are all my babies!

Thank You for all of your help! I'll keep an eye on her and message if she needs help I'm going to call a vet to to see if they will be able to help if she needs to go to the vet. Never did think of that before now:wacko::blush:

Thank YOu

Nickiey


----------



## sweetrsue

As long as she's a healthy girl and gets plenty of calcium she shouldn't have a problem.
I have a bit of a zoo here myself.

1 Jack Russell 
2 Maine **** (28lb cat)
9 'tiels
a bunch of fish


----------



## Nickiey

oh ya I forgot I have a 30 gal. fish tank to and a fish bowl. If you don't mind me asking where are you from I'm in Maine USA!


----------



## sweetrsue

I'm in Puyallup, Washington. The opposite side of the country.


----------



## Nickiey

thats funny and you have a cat from Maine lol


----------



## sweetrsue

I sent you a private message. If you look in the upper right hand corner you should see where to click to get it.


----------



## sweetrsue

OK...Now I'm getting worried! How are things with your little mama?


----------



## Nickiey

Oh She's fine she still hasn't had a egg yet:wacko:! I emailed you so pics. my e-mail is [email protected] don't know if you got the email or not I can forward it to you again! I'm not sure what kitty's problem is she seemed like she was going to have that egg all day I closed their bedroom door all day so that know one would go in there other then me to check every hour or two but nothing and she seems fine she just wants me to wait all darn day for nothing Oh well, I guess she'll do it tomorrow when I'm going to be gone all day I hope she'll be ok. I can't take another day off from work I have to mow tomorrow I have no other chose. She'll just have to do it with out me. I'll be able to swing in and out but she'll not have me all day long like she did today!

Talk to you again soon I'll keep you posted!

Nickiey


----------

